

How Ayn Rand Seduced Generations of Young Men - wallflower
http://www.alternet.org/reproductivejustice/153454/how_ayn_rand_seduced_generations_of_young_men_and_helped_make_the_u.s._into_a_selfish,_greedy_nation/?page=entire

======
thedude23
It's really sad how so many people invent this whole world around Ayn Rand and
her beliefs. Every time someone says the following about her philosophy I know
he has not read her books and only heard things second hand from other people:
greed, selfishness (in a bad way), and having no pity for humanity.

You have to understand that Ayn Rand came from soviet Russia her whole
philosophy is exactly the opposite, it surrounds it self with the question:
How to make humanity survive longer, and what was the root of all evil until
now? And her answers are: 1\. Scientists, business men, engineers, artists,
doctors, etc basically men of ability are the ones who moved society a step
further and made us live longer and better.

2\. "These" people of ability were driven partially by the profit motive, and
don't take this in a negative way, all it means is it's been proven that when
"profit" is taken out of the equation usually these men of ability produce a
lot less. Compare free democratic countries like the US and look at the
inventions we produced compare to non free countries where your inventions are
owned by the GOVERNMENT. Look at Silicon Valley why do we invent so much, why
are soo many engineers here? because we are free to do and profit as we
please, it's not greed and NO it's not wall street. Wall Street is not an
example of a free market at all, it is a corrupt system that is so regulated
and connected to the government that it CANT fail this is not an example of
something that Ayn Rand will approve or any capitalist.

3\. Religion, Communism and altruism basically the whole idea that one man is
not as valuable as the whole society or god has led to many deaths and wars,
because if you can and justify sacrificing one person for the "good of
humanity" whats to hold you back from killing another million or 2? therefore
she sees people as individuals which gives more meaning to each person.

So when she mentions selfishness she means HAVING A SELF, having a brain,
thinking for your self and not letting the government or some brute tell you
your owned by him and your life is meaningless. She does not mean selfishness
like most people use the term, a guy that has no heart and is an asshole.

Anyways I perfectly understand why people hate her she is an atheist
philosopher who champions the individual, praises less government which goes
against almost every philosopher out there. This is why a lot of people hate
her, all I ask of people is to stop judging her second hand read her stuff and
then judge.

~~~
MaysonL
And of course, the problem with Rand's philosophy is exactly the same as that
of Communism, altruism, and religion. Both could work perfectly well, were
human nature different.

~~~
thedude23
wow. What I wrote went over your head, how did you come up with that again you
have not read anything from her, why do people like you love second hand
information, what can't you read for your self and then make a judgment. Read
my comment above and my points and tell me how it has ANYTHING to do with
communism?

